# 7th mount try



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

looks more like bad photography than bad taxidermy. give ur self a break. it's only no. 7. and it would be better to get critique after it is completely finished and better pictures. there's a couple pic's there that look distorted. like u said looks good till u take pic's. so most of it is probably the photagrophy making ur deer look that way to u.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

haha ok. yeah all i have is an iphone for pics. i dont know how to take good pics like others i guess


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your eyes are a little to open and large, giving it that SURPRISED look. It's a common mistake made by even experienced taxidermists from time to time. Remember this, the hide is going to shrink (draw up) some as it dries. This can be more prominent if the hide hasn't been properly tanned and thinned. So you may want to try narrowing down the eyelids more in anticipation of the drying process pulling them open again. Eyes are the hardest step to master on any mount and great outcomes are separated from bad ones by very small amounts. A centimeter one way or another completely changes the whole look of the finished mount. Hope that helps. Keep at it, you're doing well for someone just starting out.


----------



## kj4ikz (Aug 25, 2012)

Second to all the comments above. Keep working on the eyes. Use high quality eyes and look at lots of reference photos of the lids and tear duct. Airbrush the inside of the ears with pinkish white and modpodge the nose if you dont.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys. ill post a finished pic soon hopefully.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude, not bad at all, TERRIBLE pictures though lol... I agree on the eyes, the favorite thing about the mount I have is the relaxed, natural eye look. I have no talent in this field at all but am great at being super judgemental.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

keep at it


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

schruthg said:


> Dude, not bad at all, TERRIBLE pictures though lol... I agree on the eyes, the favorite thing about the mount I have is the relaxed, natural eye look. I have no talent in this field at all but am great at being super judgemental.


lol! phones just dont take pics very good. but its probably the guy taking the pics! i appricate your honesty haha


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

asmith4 u are on the right track. the fact that u are already concerned enough about quality speaks volumes. ur gonna be a good artist more sooner than later.


----------

